# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Автоматическое создание резервных копий файлов в Kaspersky Internet Security (защита от шифровальщиков)

## Ilya Shabanov

28 августа состоялась российская презентация новой версии Kaspersky Internet Security для всех устройств.
http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2014-08-29/14620

Вы спросите: При чем тут шифровальщики? Все очень просто. Обновление затронуло компонент для защиты Windows, а именно добавилась очень важная функция для защиты от действий троянов-шифровальщиков:




> Улучшенная функция мониторинга активности теперь не просто анализирует все процессы, происходящие в операционной системе, но также в автоматическом режиме создает резервные копии файлов, которые имели контакт с подозрительной программой. В случае если информация все же претерпела какие-либо вредоносные изменения, продукт автоматически восстановит резервную копию файла.


Это именно то, что требовалось чтобы минимизировать риски потери информации и не стать жертвой вымогателей. Так что появился еще один вариант подстелить соломку  :Smiley: 

P.S. Еще похожая функция у Dr.Web 9.0 http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...protection.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Проверял на виртуалке. Эта фича не дает полноценно запустить шифровальщик для исследования  :Smiley:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*thyrex*, это здорово, хоть какая-то надежда для юзеров.

----------

*Макcим*

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Опубликован подробный обзор новой версии Kaspersky Internet Security (2015) для всех устройств

http://www.anti-malware.ru/reviews/K...for_all_device

----------

